# İç ve Dış Tehditler > ABD Zulmü ve Müslümanlar >  Irak'ta Amerikan kaybı 70 bin

## anau

Yavuz Selim DEMİRAĞ 

*Irakğta Amerikan kaybı 70 bin*  
Irakğta batağa saplanan ABDğnin hesapları tutmadı. Barış ve demokrasi getireceği iddiası ile Irakğı işgal eden ABDğnin bölgede on yıl kalabileceği ve bu on yıl içinde en fazla 33 bin kayıp verebileceği masa başında hesaplanmış nitekim lojistik kayıtlarına 33 bin tabut ihtiyacı on yıl boyunca kullanılmak üzere sipariş verilmişti.
İşgalin başladığı günler TV ekranlarını işgal eden pek (!) ünlü stratejistlerin nasıl sınıfta kaldığını hatırlatmama gerek yok. ABDğnin Ankara Büyükelçisi işgal başlamadan bir yıl önce ülkesinin bu konudaki kararlılığını ğ1990ğdaki birinci Körfez Harekatı sırasındaki savaş teknolojimiz şimdikinin yanında Roma devrinin savaş arabaları gibidirğ diyerek böbürleniyordu. Aynı elçi ğVietnam Sendromuğ gibi bir endişenin söz konusu olmadığını zira Irakğta direnişle karşılaşılmayacağını, ilk körfez krizinde götürüp on yıldan fazla eğitime tabi tuttukları onbinden fazla yerli personele güvenerek söylüyordu belki de... Amerikan tarihinde ender rastlanan ğCumhuriyetçi-Demokrat Dengesiğ nin Senato ve Temsilciler Meclisiğnde süreceğini de sanıyorlardı ama kazın ayağı hiç de bekledikleri gibi çıkmadı. Tıpkı işgalden bu yana kayıplarının 20 bin olduğu gerçeğini gizleyemedikleri gibi...
Bu satırları okuyanlar ğNereden çıktı bu yetmiş bin rakamığ diyeceklerdir. Hatta Amerikan askeri kaybı yılbaşında 3 bini daha yeni geçmişti diye iddiamın abartılı olduğunu ifade edeceklerdir. Haklılar da... Ama biraz sabredin. Vietnam günlerindeki iletişim teknolojisi ile günümüzdekini kısaca karşılaştırın lütfen. Vietnam Savaşı dönemi iletişim günümüze göre duman ya da güvercin haberleşmesi seviyesinde sayılır mı, sayılmaz mı sorularının cevabını versin. Arkasından cep telefonu kamerası ile çekilen Saddamğın idam görüntülerini ekleyin. Bir de dünyayı psikolojik savaş yöntemi ile etkileyen Hollywood yapımı binlerce Vietnamğdaki Amerikan askerinin ünlü(!) mücadelelerinin olduğu Rambo filmlerini tasavvur edin.
Okuyucularımızı nostalji tünelinde yolculuk yapmaya zorlamaya niyetim yok.
Netice itibariyle dünkü rakama göre 3295 olan Amerikan askeri rakamı, ABD ordusunun gözbebeği özel kuvvetler olarak bilinen ğDeniz Piyadeleriğ ne aittir. 
Gelelim 70 bin kayıp rakamına...
15 Ocak itibariyle Irakğta ölen Amerikan asker sayısı tamı tamına 34 bin 517ğdir. Bu sayı işgalden bu yana Irakğta toplam 650 bin insanın ölümü gerçeğinden daha gerçektir. 34.517 Amerikan ölü sayısını, tahmin edildiği gibi Irakğtaki direniş örgütlerinin internet sitelerinden elde etmiş değilim. üünkü kırktan fazla parçaya bölünmüş olan direniş örgütlerinin propagandasını yapmaya hiç niyetim yok. İşgalin ilk gününden bu yana yapılan tüm açıklamaları yan yana koydum. Bugünlerde 21 bin küsur ek asker göndereceğini ifade eden Washington yönetimi, Irakğtaki asker varlıklarını ilk önce 180 bin olarak açıklamıştı. şimdi ise 140 binlik gücün yetmediğini ifade ederek ek olarak 21 bin asker daha gönderip operasyonu genişleterek, ülkede kontrolü tamamen ele geçireceklerini ifade ediyorlar.
Bütün dünyanın bildiği 7800 Amerikan askerinin çeşitli tarihlerde peyderpey Kanadağya iltica ettiği kayıtlara geçmiş durumda. üatışmalarda yaralanan, iklim şartlarına uyum sağlayamayarak psikolojik rahatsızlık geçirenlerin sayısı ise yaklaşık 27 bin. İşgalden bu yana 2 bin civarındaki Amerikan askerinin Irak içerisinde kaçak ya da firari olduğu da Beyaz Saray belgeleri arasında. Bunun yanında disiplin cezası ve hapis alan personel sayısı bine yakın.
İşte bu rakamları ard arda sıralayınca yaklaşık 70 binlik bir kayıp kendiliğinden ortaya çıkıyor. Ama biz yine de 180 ya da 140 binlik askeri personelin yanında sayıları yüzbini geçen sivillere gelelim. Bu sivillerin kimliğinde ğUS Armyğ yazmasa da, Irakğta işadamı, şirket yöneticisi, işçi, eğitimci, basın mensubu, din görevlisi, misyoner, turist v.s. kimliğini taşıyorlar. Irakğtaki direnişçilerin en kolay hedefleri aslında bunlar ve bunlar söz konusu kayıplara dahil edilmiyor.

----------

